# Johnny's electric sleeve hitch or the one on ebay?



## klein444

Time for an electric sleeve hitch. Who votes for the Johnny Products universal sleeve hitch?
Link:
Universal Sleeve Hitch


And who votes for this one from ebay? (And why?)

Ebay link: 

ELECTRIC SLEEVE HITCH FOR ATV OR UTV, GARDEN TRACTOR , - eBay (item 110727763383 end time Aug-16-11 14:45:54 PDT)

I appreciate any input.

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## wjjones

The Johnny one looks over built which is good but i dont see anything it could do that the ebay hitch couldnt...plus the price, and shipping are cheaper. Pros & Cons boil down to a warranty i would say...which you would not get with the ebay hitch..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I was planning on making my own for my 86 GTII craftsman - i have some steel and a linear actuator off my 90's GT6000 parts tractor - its on my list of things to do - eventually i want a front plow blade as well- have some dirt to move.


----------



## klein444

*Like to make my own as well...*

but have no ability to weld. I decided on the Johnny Hitch. The seller on ebay was very nice and great to communicate with. You might consider his $225 kit which has everything but the actuator and switct/harness. 

I also installed the lugs in back and ribs in fron so some pics are overdue. Thank you alll for your help.

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## wjjones

klein444 said:


> but have no ability to weld. I decided on the Johnny Hitch. The seller on ebay was very nice and great to communicate with. You might consider his $225 kit which has everything but the actuator and switct/harness.
> 
> I also installed the lugs in back and ribs in fron so some pics are overdue. Thank you alll for your help.
> 
> ~GOD BLESS~
> 
> john



Good to hear we will look forward to those pictures..


----------



## dangeroustoys56

The johnny kit looks pretty well built - the plus i like about it is its USA made - most are made in China and elsewhere, with the warranty it does sound like a good deal.

Reason im making mine is i have the stuff, plus the welder- just no time ....


----------

